# Which show was better Pride CC 2 or UFC40



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

I have to go with UFC 40.  Alot better action I think more drama.  I think Pride had the best single fight. Arona, Ninja but they put it early in the show and the rest of the fights were kinda like eh who cares about them.  I felt UFC was perfect in the pacing and order of the matches.


----------



## ace (Nov 28, 2002)

& The UFC was in Low Standards


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 28, 2002)

Hmmm hard to say, I liked each for different reasons.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 28, 2002)

The Arona fight was awsome wait till you see it tomorrow or whenever you stop by Primo it was great, the other fights sucked.


----------

